

Hello World in Different 'Languages' - cosmok
http://usynk.com
I am interested in learning different computer languages and I know that I would not have the time to learn them all by reading books. I am guessing a lot of people in Hacker News would feel the same. So I created Usynk (USynchronize) using Pligg, where people can submit their code, link to a demo and a brief explanation of the code in the language of their choice.We will start from the basic "Hello World" app to more complex ones as time passes by. Users vote on the best submissions (for that particular 'step') and we will move on to the next -slightly more complex example (which would build upon on the previous example), which again gets voted, and it continues until we feel comfortable with that particular language.The example codes are to be submitted with the agreement that it could be used by anyone for doing anything, completely free.
What better place to link to this site than at Hacker News?
C'mon guys, let us see why you like your language so much?
======
cosmok
The best way to learn, in my opinion, is by learning through examples. Usynk
allows you to submit and view; examples, demos and codes created by the best.
And in true Web2.0 fashion, Usync allows you to vote on the best example.

Also, learning occurs in a series of steps, so, at Usynk, we start with the
basic examples and move on to the more advanced ones as time passes by. Users
decide what set of examples are relevant/informative for that particular step
and users also decide when we are ready to move to the next step. The ones
with maximum votes are selected as winner for that particular step.

What could be a better place than Hacker News to announce the site.Please
contribute your code (which you agree to give away for free) and a demo.

